# Partner App Update brings Google Maps integration to iOS users!



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Today's Partner App update brings navigation options to iOS (iPhone) users. You can now choose between the Uber app or Google Maps for each trip (or all the time). This option appears once you get a ping. EDIT-- Waze is now available too!

On the flip side, I am no longer hearing any notifications for pax pings. There is no audio cue whether the app is open (on screen) or running in the background.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> Where in the world is this new option you speak of?
> 
> I'm running the latest version of the Uber drivers app on my iPhone and don't see the Google maps integration option.
> 
> If possible, post a screenshot.


In the app go to Settings---Navigation.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like Waze is an option too.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not seeing this either. I don't see a "Settings" option....


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Look for the three lines in the upper left corner of the app...










The drop down screen will show these options:










select "Settings"









Select "Navigation"









Pick your favorite.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

This is on iPhone, right? I only see this:


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

refurbmike said:


> This is on iPhone, right? I only see this:
> 
> View attachment 8036


Weird as we are running exact same version of the app. I am on an iPhone 6 Plus. Had an update last night and started getting a pop up message on each trip after I accepted ping asking me to choose a navigation option. There was also an option to pick on for use all the time. Weird that you don't see this.

Maybe you need to fully quit and reload app (double tap home button and slide app widow up to fully close it).


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep I don't see the options either. What version does your app say?


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Maybe you need to fully quit and reload app (double tap home button and slide app widow up to fully close it).


Yea, did that too. :-\

Let me try hard killing the phone. Could it be a device versioning difference? I have an iPhone 4s.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Killing the phone didn't help. Forced quit the app. Logged out of the device (so I have to re-enter my credentials).

No dice. :-(


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Yep I don't see the options either. What version does your app say?


V3.52.0.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I also have an iPhone 5 that I will check later.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ya I have a 4s here....no setting option. What area do you drive in? Could be a local only thing like Chicago got the Anti rape button for the passenger.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Seattle.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Los Angeles/Inland Empire


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing here in Chicago same old nav


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's either regional or a photoshop job.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> It's either regional or a photoshop job.


Not photoshopped. I swear. Weird using Google Maps last night for a few runs. Waze, today, just eats my battery even when connected to a 2.1amp charging port.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Ya I have a 4s here....no setting option. What area do you drive in? Could be a local only thing like Chicago got the Anti rape button for the passenger.


Does not show on my iPhone 5 either. I updated it last night at the same time... so may only be an iPhone 6 or 6-Plus feature. It is currently running on my 6-Plus.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm running iPhone 6+ and no such integration


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Weird stuff with that "Settings" option. It it not always present on my iPhone. If I have Waze or Google Maps open in the background, the "Settings" option sometimes disappears from the Partner App. It reappears after I force close Waze or Google Maps, and then force close and reload the Partner app.

Either way, it is still there.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Next time I take a trip, and get the navigation choice pop-up option, I'll enter a picture for you.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

That's not iPhone 6+ you are showing in the picture


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't see the Touch ID ring on your home button


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Used my wife's phone to make a fake trip...here is the pop-up screen you get after you arrive and start the trip with a destination entered:


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Not believing


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> That's not iPhone 6+ you are showing in the picture


Yes it is.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> I don't see the Touch ID ring on your home button


The iPhone 6 Plus in black has a black home button and ring. It is not a gold ring like was on the 5S.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> Not believing


want a video? not sure how to convince you. i have better things to do then to come here and troll with fake updates.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope this helps to convince. I had to scroll down when I loaded the Uber Partner App to keep from showing my name.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> I'm running iPhone 6+ and no such integration


Did you have an update run last night?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

DexNex said:


> the "Settings" option sometimes disappears from the Partner App.


can you tell us more about the Settings option , appear and then disappear ?
I saw the settings option yesterday, but don't see it today.

yesterday under Settings, it had *"Use Flash for requests"*

*Flashing Trip Requests* 
The Uber Partner app can now signal new trip requests with a flashing light in addition to the audio notification.










Turn on flashing trip requests in the Uber Partner app:

Open the app's Settings
Check the box next to "Use flash for requests"


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't get it to disappear anymore. It is there all the time. I did not see the flashing light option. I believe it is being rolled out to support partners who are hearing impaired.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

cool stuff, looking forward to using Google Maps.
I also noticed today that when I arrive and wait about 5 minutes, a pop-up appears that says to call the pax with a button for start the trip and another button for no-show.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

PTB said:


> cool stuff, looking forward to using Google Maps.
> I also noticed today that when I arrive and wait about 5 minutes, a pop-up appears that says to call the pax with a button for start the trip and another button for no-show.


 That hearing-impaired option for the flashing light is set on your Partner Dashboard profile (think webpage, not in the app). I logged in and did not see the option yet, I think it is only in certain cities at this point.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Flashing rolled out in Chicago last week on iOS However it's old feature in android driver app


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

i think not, i saw it on the app, ....under the disappearing SETTINGS option


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> One of two things is happening here:
> 
> 1. You know exactly what you are doing and are a beta tester trolling all of us.
> 
> ...


I promise that I am not a troll.
I promise that I am not a beta tester (that I know of).

Shared because I know there are many of you that use the other navi programs.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I promise that I am not a troll.
> I promise that I am not a beta tester (that I know of).
> 
> Shared because I know there are many of you that use the other navi programs.


You went through a lot of effort to prove what you have experienced. Thanks for sharing. I guess we will wait and see when it moves out to the rest of us. I think its a powerful update and one that is needed to give better service for the rider.


----------



## harjeev (May 19, 2015)

Should have done this a long time ago! Hopefully they roll it out soon to all drivers.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I promise that I am not a troll.
> I promise that I am not a beta tester (that I know of).
> 
> Shared because I know there are many of you that use the other navi programs.


I don't think you are a troll. Thanks for sharing the info. Uber frequently updates in geographic regions (although it is weird that the app version is the same that I have and no settings yet). I HATE the Uber navigation, WAZE is so much better to point out wrecks, traffic jams, and cops. Looking forward to using Google Maps or Waze!


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

no such NAV options in SF, CA either.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So I have a driver in our parts that says he has had this feature on Android for over a month where it opens Google maps for the trip. So could be an android thing as well.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

No go in NJ. Can't wait to be able to use wake instead of uber's useless nav.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So I have a driver in our parts that says he has had this feature on Android for over a month where it opens Google maps for the trip. So could be an android thing as well.


Yeah, I've had this on both my Android phones ever since I started Uber back in April. I can choose to use Google Maps or Waze.

I guess this isn't the same for everyone.

djino


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

So I signed out and back in on my partner app. Before I signed out, I didn't have to scroll up and down to see version number (on iPhone 6 plus) but now I do. Still no settings, but something changed.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

DriverFromLA said:


> 48 hours later and still no update.


... and I get two, that's 2 today!


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

I just updated the iPhone app on the 4s; still no settings option.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Qdog915 said:


> So I signed out and back in on my partner app. Before I signed out, I didn't have to scroll up and down to see version number (on iPhone 6 plus) but now I do. Still no settings, but something changed.


try force closing all map apps in the background (i.e. Apple Maps, Google Maps, Waze) and then the Uber app. Reload the Uber app and see what you get. This got me the Settings option back whenever it had disappeared.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

FYI-- Still working for me as of tonight. I get the option whenever I start a trip, or whenever I pause navigation in the Partner app while on a trip.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

now it's getting crowded here, waiting....


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't have it either..I do have one more Menu item..REWARDS but no settings option. I use iPhone 6. I have had the sound dissapear and reappear over the last few days and this is after I fixed my no sound problem by shutting down bluetooth. Does Google Maps play though your in car audio system when you use it? BTW...San Diego here.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm in Seattle. I use a iphone 5s. My latest update from a few days ago does include navigation settings now. Uber, Waze, Google or Ask every time.

I don't find anything for hearing impaired. I would like to use the flashing option if I could find it.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

No luck here


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Godric said:


> I'm in Seattle. I use a iphone 5s. My latest update from a few days ago does include navigation settings now. Uber, Waze, Google or Ask every time.
> 
> I don't find anything for hearing impaired. I would like to use the flashing option if I could find it.


Must just be us in Seattle then. Glad someone else has seen it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I can't get it to disappear anymore. It is there all the time. I did not see the flashing light option. I believe it is being rolled out to support partners who are hearing impaired.


^^^
Huh? 
Speak up!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok, I picked up passenger who was also a Uber driver with a android phone and he showed me the Uber app google maps/waze settings on his phone.
Next I showed him my iphone with no settings option
Next passenger I dropped off in Los Angeles and afterwards check my phone and it had the settings option
With >>accessibility > use flash for requests.....weird...
So it had this setting but none for google maps/ waze


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

DexNex said:


> try force closing all map apps in the background (i.e. Apple Maps, Google Maps, Waze) and then the Uber app. Reload the Uber app and see what you get. This got me the Settings option back whenever it had disappeared.


Nope, didn't help. Still no settings.


----------



## MC LA (Jun 8, 2015)

DexNex said:


> V3.52.0.


I am also running 3.52.0 on an iPhone5 and I do not see the Navigation setting though I do have the Accessibility setting. I wonder if it's only on an iPhone6? Anyone with a 5 can confirm they are seeing this navigation setting? 
I did get an update last Wednesday.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

yep, drive back to orange county and checked again and the accessibiility setting is gone......so if in LA, you can use FLASH FOR REQUESTS on the iPhone it seems.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

PTB said:


> yep, drive back to orange county and checked again and the accessibiility setting is gone......so if in LA, you can use FLASH FOR REQUESTS on the iPhone it seems.


I noticed this, too, this weekend. Went into LA area, got the "Flash" setting. Once I left the county, the "Setting" option disappeared. So it's definitely region-based.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

PTB said:


> Ok, I picked up passenger who was also a Uber driver with a android phone and he showed me the Uber app google maps/waze settings on his phone.
> Next I showed him my iphone with no settings option
> Next passenger I dropped off in Los Angeles and afterwards check my phone and it had the settings option
> With >>accessibility > use flash for requests.....weird...
> So it had this setting but none for google maps/ waze


^^^
Did you just come out of anesthesia from getting your wisdom teefs pulled?


----------



## MC LA (Jun 8, 2015)

refurbmike said:


> I noticed this, too, this weekend. Went into LA area, got the "Flash" setting. Once I left the county, the "Setting" option disappeared. So it's definitely region-based.


I am in LA and I have the flash setting. I just wish I has the navigation setting so I can use Waze.


----------



## Pioneer1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Gesh. I would be happy to get my audible notice for a ride requests and log off warnings back. I logged an issue with support and they are working on it. No clue. Started with iPhone 5 one month ago. Audibles worked fine. Took an upgrade and lost it. I was due for a phone upgrade so now I have a iPhone 6. Still no audibles. Here's the kicker. I got a nastygram from uber. "My call acceptance rate is falling. If I continue to get warnings, I could lose access to the uber app". Go figure. Not seeing any of the 'settings' feature being talked about. Google maps option would be huge for me! Boise, Idaho


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MC LA said:


> I am in LA and I have the flash setting. I just wish I has the navigation setting so I can use Waze.


Drive up here to Seattle. First coffee is on me.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Pioneer1 said:


> Gesh. I would be happy to get my audible notice for a ride requests and log off warnings back. I logged an issue with support and they are working on it. No clue. Started with iPhone 5 one month ago. Audibles worked fine. Took an upgrade and lost it. I was due for a phone upgrade so now I have a iPhone 6. Still no audibles. Here's the kicker. I got a nastygram from uber. "My call acceptance rate is falling. If I continue to get warnings, I could lose access to the uber app". Go figure. Not seeing any of the 'settings' feature being talked about. Google maps option would be huge for me! Boise, Idaho


Here are the 2 ways that I'm guaranteed to lose audio with the Partner app on my iPhone 6 Plus:
1. If Bluetooth is enabled on my iPhone... NO audio alert for ride requests. 
2. If I connect my iPhone to the built-in USB (not auxiliary port) audio port for my car's audio system... NO audio.

Are you sure that you have Bluetooth OFF, and are you certain that you are not connecting it to your car's system via USB or Bluetooth? I've found normal USB charging works with audio fine, as long as I don't use the dedicated USB port to my stereo.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> I noticed this, too, this weekend. Went into LA area, got the "Flash" setting. Once I left the county, the "Setting" option disappeared. So it's definitely region-based.


Thanks very much for testing this. I figured they were rolling out features by region. I'm really looking forward to using Waze or Google maps for navigation on the iPhone. It's too much of a hassle to try and leave Partner app and switch to another navigation app and re-enter addresses. Thanks for the update.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I can confirm Navigation settings are still present after latest update.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

As of this morning, I now see the accessibility option in the settings menu too!


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

I have an iPhone 6 Plus... driving in Virginia. I just checked the app... I now have a Settings option under "Help". Clicking Settings, I have "Accessibility" Clicking it, I have "Use flash for requests" and can toggle it on or off. Awesome! I still don't have the "Navigation" option yet... They must still be testing that geographically. I scrolled up and below sign out, the version is listed as v3.53.0.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Accessibility is now available in Inland Empire, California.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> I don't have it either..I do have one more Menu item..REWARDS but no settings option. I use iPhone 6. I have had the sound dissapear and reappear over the last few days and this is after I fixed my no sound problem by shutting down bluetooth. Does Google Maps play though your in car audio system when you use it? BTW...San Diego here.


Google and Waze both have turn-by-turn directions via Bluetooth or USB connection to my car audio.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

refurbmike said:


> Accessibility is now available in Inland Empire, California.


That light flash is trippy. Whoa!

May be a bug with declining trips while the light is activated. I accepted multiple trips while pressing the decline option.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I an confirm we now have the accessibility option and the settings tab now in the iOS app.

Still no navigation choices.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Just updated o 3.53 this am but still no settings under help! San Diego is always last!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

still waiting on google maps


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Also have the accessibility settings but no maps option.


----------



## 1issiguy (Jun 15, 2015)

Not working on my iphone 6+ either


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Do ya'll have google maps installed stand alone?


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> Do ya'll have google maps installed stand alone?


Yes. And Waze.


----------



## harjeev (May 19, 2015)

Flash for requests now available for London drivers. Fingers crossed we get Google maps/waze integration soon


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

No go for google & waze with iOS app version 3.54.0 in Chicago


----------



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

No navigation options available in Augusta, GA either.


----------



## BigChris67 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a i phone 6 and when i click settings it shows accessibility and when i click on that it has the use flash for request


----------



## Blaiser (Jun 28, 2015)

It is simply Uber testing new feature in some market instead of deploying it in all the cities.


----------

